# (Resolved) Losing internet connection after about 15 minutesMUST REBOOT TO RECONNECT



## rudyten (Apr 21, 2003)

Windows XP, AIW 9700pro, Directx9a

Losing internet connection after about 15 minutes....MUST REBOOT TO RECONNECT
without rebooting i can not reconnect to internet
----
Things I have tried.
Was told to disable Sound.....did not help....



anyone ever seen this?


----------



## Talamasca (Mar 23, 2003)

look in your connection settings/properties for something that tells it how long to stay active.

P.S.
I wouldn't ask the person who told you to 'disable sound' any more questions.


----------



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

> Was told to disable Sound


WOW !Who is u r ISP?


----------



## rudyten (Apr 21, 2003)

NOT ISP...been with them for 2 years...and very happy.....CABLE company
============================
No working yet......
No better advice out there?
I did a system Restore......lasted about 30 minutes before it happen again and i lost internet connection....

I have Scanned, defragged, Clean my registry and removed old software......

Any more suggestions?


----------



## rudyten (Apr 21, 2003)

Where can I learn more...to know if I need a new PC/internet card?


----------



## Talamasca (Mar 23, 2003)

Try uninstalling your modem, then reboot.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

If you are using cable, have you got a firewall. 

One of the common causes of loss of internet with cable is the firewall blocking one of the icmp protocols. normally router solicitation or dhcp that is needed


----------



## rudyten (Apr 21, 2003)

I have a second PC....and connection fine on it
So I doubt it is my ISP. Which is always on...CABLE
I have No firewall on computer with problem... I use this comp mainly to games and Graphics


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

try swapping the NIC from the PC that works to the one that's having the connection probs - that should rule in/out the ethernet card as the source of the problem

are the 2 PCs networked - ie sharing the cable connection, and if so how (router, ics, hub)


----------



## rudyten (Apr 21, 2003)

Just wanted to thank you all for suggestions... Problem is solved...
Was the Modem Cable to PC. I tried a different one and TA...DA... All is fine now... Thanks again


----------



## sumitgenius (May 30, 2003)

Guys: I came across this discussion as I am having a similar problem. I used to have this problem when I had a dial up modem also. Recently I have upgraded to cable and also bought a new computer. So after I installed the network card in the old computer and basically set up the router to share the internet connection...New computer works great but the old one still keeps disconnecting after 10-15 minutes and I have to reboot it. I tried resetting the network cable but the only way it fixes is after rebooting and then I have to do the same thing in 10-15 minutes. So I need your suggestions. Definately the problem cannot include:

A) Network card: Since the problem was there before networking 
B) Networking cable: Same reason as A)
C) ISP


So please advise and other solutions. Will formatting be a good idea? But could it be disk related....?



Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## gorik (Jun 14, 2003)

I have a simular problem.

After some time, I lose my internet connection on my main pc (windows xp pro).
when I go to Services and restart the DHCP Client, it works again for a while, but not for long.
at the same time, my laptop, hanging in the same network and connected to the same firewall, still can connect on the internet.

- I have Cable internet (always online, no login)
- my firewall is a Smoothwall linux box
- I allready switched network cards and cables, nothing helped
- I even re-installed Windows Xp, didn't help

help would be very welcome, have been searching for allmost a month now on this problem !


----------



## skezir (Aug 10, 2003)

Had same problem a few months ago after setting up in new location. My problem was caused by a weak signal - having too many splitters and an excessively LONG cable running to my modem. This was solved by removing 1 splitter and getting a shorter cable.


----------



## sr2owens (Aug 13, 2003)

Just for thought,
Since I just read the reply from the guy with a
"losing internet connectiuon problem"
and resolved it by reducing his cable length.
Ouch
I ran my Ethernet cable through the attic,
and since its been getting hot, (Summer months) 
I am losing my internet connection.

Could it be a electrical resistance problem?
You know ----- increased heat =increased resistance

Steve


----------

